# Think this is real?



## ilikesilver (Apr 23, 2013)

http://burlington.craigslist.org/atq/3748573545.html

curious because it says *single plate* on the bottom


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 23, 2013)

"Electro Plated Nickel Silver (EPNS) is highly polished brass plated with Nickel and then with Silver of varying thickness and then polished again to give a very rich look of silver. EPNS, or silver plate as it is also known, replaced Sheffield plate in the mid-19th century. These are wide utility items & some are used for decorative purposes. Make a dazzling first impression with our exquisite EPNS handicrafts."

http://www.tarangarts.com/epns/c-518.html

For more information, you can search the internet you more details.
Take care!
Phil


----------



## ilikesilver (Apr 23, 2013)

philddreamer said:


> "Electro Plated Nickel Silver (EPNS) is highly polished brass plated with Nickel and then with Silver of varying thickness and then polished again to give a very rich look of silver. EPNS, or silver plate as it is also known, replaced Sheffield plate in the mid-19th century. These are wide utility items & some are used for decorative purposes. Make a dazzling first impression with our exquisite EPNS handicrafts."
> 
> http://www.tarangarts.com/epns/c-518.html
> 
> ...




sweet link, thanks phil


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 23, 2013)

According to this, "single plate" is made by fusing a layer of sterling silver on one side of a copper ingot (1/8" thick layer of sterling on a 1.5" thick copper ingot - about 1/13 of the total thickness is sterling). This composite is rolled to form a thinner sheet and then the object is formed from it. I didn't do the math but, from this, I would guess that about 8% - 9% of the total weight is silver, assuming all "single plate" is made the same way with the same proportions (the article indicates it is not all the same, though), not much of the sterling has been polished off, and that the entire object is made from the same stuff. If both sides of the ingot were layered with silver, it would be called "double plate". Gold filled is made in a similar fashion using a karat gold layer instead of sterling.

http://books.google.com/books?id=RBnoBQgaCQIC&pg=PA6&lpg=PA6&dq=silver+what+is+%22single+plate%22+?&source=bl&ots=vfnldVtmQv&sig=AmGD3fUFeNwaTeWaMPMCySUc8ZM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=MEN3UcuyC6Ww2AXypoGwCQ&ved=0CDYQ6AEwAzgK#v=onepage&q=silver%20what%20is%20%22single%20plate%22%20%3F&f=false


----------



## butcher (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks GSP, that was very interesting How they made the Sheffield plate, I would have liked to see those artists at work, and would liked to get a better look at their tools.


----------

